# Kolenda Kennels



## Zorro007 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Please could you give me thoughts on Kolenda Kennels at Michigen? I like their dogs and may go with their pup. Appreciate some advice.


Thanksm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

here is a search of many threads on your question: If it doesn't show up, just clik the search box above and type in the kennel name. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1948956


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wow. Lots of litters on the ground and more planned. Looks like a polished-up puppymill to me. I think there are members here who have the same bloodlines, and they actually KNOW their dogs!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Our dogs are guaranteed for 5 years for any genetic problems that would keep the dog from living a normal and healthy life, *this also includes crippling hip *or elbow dysplashia confirmed by x-rays from a competent licensed veterinarian. We reserve the right to have the dog re-x-rayed and the x-rays sent to the OFA for evaluation. The dog is to be returned to us at the expense of the buyer. This is a replacement guarantee only, with a a puppy of equal value at the time of purchase as soon as possible.​ Buyer Agrees to *feed said dog ProPlan Large Breed/ Innova/ California Gold / Royal Cainin German Shepherd or other recommended foods and NuVet Vitamin’s.*


-----------------------------------------------

*Warning Warning Warning!*


*If you get a pup from here, have them put in writing what they define crippling hip dysplasia as. Your pup can have bad hips and it can harm him, but since they put the word crippling, your guarantee will be null if his HD doesn't fit their view of crippling.*


*Also, when a breeder says you must feed a certain food, this is a big warning. Either they sell the food and make money off it or they aren't very knowledgeable. Plus they list royal canine as a food and it sucks*


*Just my opinion.*​


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Have to add....these statements about their various studs really turn me off.

"This by fact would currently make Uran the number one producing stud dog in North America."

"This is the strongest Pedigree in the history of the Breed!"

"Playboy was line bred from the greatest producing dogs in the history of the breed!"


However, I want to also say some positive things about them too

*All the dogs are hip checked, titled, have really good bloodlines. If your dog is just going to be a pet I wouldn't cross them off a list without visiting on site first.*


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

"crippling dysplasia" to me means that the dog would require surgery to live a normal life. non passing certification (on a companion animal) would not mean the same. non passing certification on a breeding prospect would.......
warranty (what ever it may be) should then apply.
not passing does not mean "crippling".....non passing dogs can live normal, healthy lives.......my "non passing import" lived till 13 with no signs of any problems, except arthritis at the age of 10.

this is only my interpretation and opinion of the term "crippling dysplasia" and a warranty.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Some breeders love those nuvet vitamins. A warranty is no good if you don't feed those specific vitamins. I wonder what makes them so special to void a warranty over?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this is a very, very, very, *very* large commercial operation. 

what makes nuvet vitamins so special is that for every bottle sold (and they sell via auto-ship) the breeder gets a cut.

i have heard one positive opinion of this kennel from an owner of a kolenda dog who posts on this board, she loves her dog very much, but she's also posted that he's had health issues.

the advice i would give to anyone about this operation would have to be done via private message.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

katieliz said:


> what makes nuvet vitamins so special is that for every bottle sold (and they sell via auto-ship) the breeder gets a cut.


That was my nice way of asking a rhetorical question


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I would look elsewhere...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would contact Sigurd'sMom on here. Her dog is from this kennel and she seems pleased with him, and he is very handsome. But I would contact her and keep other options open. For me personally I would look elsewhere. If you put your location that may help others point you in the right direction.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Take a look at Wind Dancer Kennels in Lexington, MI. Home - Wind Dancer Kennels This is were I got our guy. They are wonderful people and we have been very happy with our guy.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I am very pleased with my dog from Kolenda Kennels. He is such a well mannered and well rounded dog, he has blown me away with his intelligence and personality. I cannot seem to put everything into words about him, maybe I'm just biased but he's just amazing and absolutely perfect. 

An example of his behaviour: A very very energetic 10 year old had him in doors on a leash. She was screaming and throwing balls at him and then randomly grabbing his tail, while saying "Sit! Down! Shake!" (yes he proceeded to do all those things with lightening speed), also while making him run around the house, being tugged in every which direction. She even managed to lay her body over him while he was standing, while saying random things to him quite loudly. The whole time he just wagged his tail, went along with it, gave her kisses and just had that happy smile look on his face. If that isn't tolerant, then I don't know what is!! Of course he's grown up seeing this little girl every couple months or so since he was pup.

Another time a random child kid ran up behind Sigurd and sort of did a leap-frog over him. I immediately told the kid to NEVER do that again and to ASK me before touching or doing anything to him, but as an example of Sigurd's manners he looked at me for direction and just gave the kid a lick. (The kid is known to be a s**t disturber to dogs in the hood)

His father is Rooney. I've talked to many owners who own Rooney pups and they are just as satisfied with their dogs. I would recommend him as a sire. 

I don't know any of the other sires, though my neighbour has a dog who I THINK is from Cay von Aspenhaus and she's had problems galore. I can try to find out the sire for sure if you're interested. The dog is beautiful, but he's aggressive and has horrible hips and elbows. But again, with that many breedings going on you would think at least some of the dogs wouldn't be up to par (don't agree totally with the amount they breed). You have to wonder though, they wouldn't be breeding that much if they weren't being sold and didn't have the demand.

Sigurd has a "health" issue. The issue being he is a picky eater because he has a sensitive stomach. I'm not sure if that's really something to see as a negative towards his breeding though. With a pro-biotic and the right diet he's fine (I feed him Blue Buffalo salmon kibble). I've read that sensitive stomachs is very common in the breed anyhow. I've done every test under the sun it seems, everything comes back within normal ranges and he's healthy.

His hips/elbows came back as being good as well.

As for the owners, I've mostly dealt with Susan. She is really nice and you can tell she deeply cares for the pups. Sigurd is my first dog, so when I first got him I was e-mailing and calling her daily it seemed, and she took the time to answer questions. With the amount they breed though, I don't get much individualised attention... but if I ever have a question even now, or send in pictures, I always get a reply back and she knows who I am/who Sigurd is. 

Something that really made me realise how much they DO care about their pups in back in November 2010 Sigurd got horribly attacked by a black lab. A couple days after the fact Susan called me asking me how he was doing and offered to help pay his medical bills. I was blown away, I will never forget that amazing generosity and kindess.

Just to add, ever since he got attacked he has developed some issues towards bigger/dark dogs. Before the incident we had 0 issues towards other dogs.

If you have questions, feel free to ask. I guess just do your research and don't jump on anything too quickly.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

A newer picture of my boy! I haven't posted one in a long time.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've heard too much dirt on them, won't repeat it here since I guess it's hearsay but I've had multiple people approach me at the pet store or at dog events (after seeing I have GSDs), tell me to never get a dog there and then tell me their experiences. I never see any of their dogs entered in any of the events around here or even branching out. There was a Kolenda dog in Nikon's class at the 2009 USA Sieger Show but I don't think I've seen one entered in any of the dozens of events I've been to/in since then. It appears they breed for pets but the OP did not elaborate on what type of dog they are looking for and what they are interested in doing (if anything).


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Looks like a lot of people who do shows and stuff aren't in the US? Maybe that's why you have a hard time seeing anything where you go? 

I do know they sell a lot of "pet" puppies, which is fine by me and doesn't make them any less.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure what you mean, I attend events that are well-attended and often close/fill up well before the date of the event and I also read all the GSD results that are published for the USA in the various breed publications. Maybe they are exporting hundreds of puppies to Europe, who knows. All I'm saying is the OP should clarify what they have in mind if they want good references. If they want to do Schutzhund, get a dog from people who do SchH. If they want to do AKC conformation, get a dog from AKC CH dogs. Etc.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I would not get a dog from Kolenda Kennels based on the dogs I've seen in person, out of their breedings. Personal preference.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There is one female I occasionally train with, beautiful female (though she has almost no saddle, nice rich red but very little pigment). She is very nice (not sharp or suspicious) but soft, way too soft for me, and has allergy/digestive issues. We've had a few others come out to the various clubs I am in but none stuck with anything.


----------



## Steve & Michelle (Feb 21, 2012)

We picked up our Jake Vom Kolenda in April and other than a giardia issue we are very pleased. We did pay extra for Pick of the litter but feel in our minds it was worth beeing able to test and pick the perfect little fellow. He is now 4 and half month old and the best dog I have owned in any breed. He is big boned and strong as an Ox. Doing very well in Puppy and Intermediate obediance. Makes friends with cats, dogs and our company. He has only shown aggression when caught off guard or strange sounds outside. He is out of Rooney as well and looks are outstanding.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Steve & Michelle said:


> We picked up our Jake Vom Kolenda in April and other than a giardia issue we are very pleased. *We did pay extra for Pick of the litter but feel in our minds it was worth beeing able to test and pick the perfect little fellow*. He is now 4 and half month old and the best dog I have owned in any breed. He is big boned and strong as an Ox. Doing very well in Puppy and Intermediate obediance. Makes friends with cats, dogs and our company. He has only shown aggression when caught off guard or strange sounds outside. He is out of Rooney as well and looks are outstanding.


How did you know you were getting pick of the litter? You picked him or the breeder chose him for you?
And why would you have to pay more to pick out your puppy if that were the case? 
How did you test him? You should post some puppy pics of him.


----------



## Steve & Michelle (Feb 21, 2012)

We were sure since they would not sell any pups until we made our choice and the day of adoption. We also were send weekly photo's of the litter and could tell the difference in the markings. But the day we picked him out they allowed us to come and see them all on Friday perform some temperment tests, holding them down and upside down, speperating them from others on video then come back on Saterday to see them all again and make the selection. I added his 12 week pic to our user profile so when you see this hopefully it pops up.


----------



## Steve & Michelle (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a 12 week old pic on the photo gallery.


----------



## Zarasworld (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi
spanking new member - been doing a lot of research and finally decided on Kolenda kennels - placed the order on a letter born today

The research in this forum does not seem to be very complementary of Kolenda - however, the top complaint as I filter through focuses on the fact that they are a very large breeding operation - other than that, I'm not picking up anything substantial on specifics or health/temperament issues - unless that is all being shared through PM.

Will appreciate your thoughts - thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Zarasworld said:


> ....unless that is all being shared through PM.


Negative comments must be sent privately rather than shared publicly according to board rules, so the lack of negative comments should not lead you to any particular assumptions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Zarasworld, how did you research which breeder to choose?


----------



## joyoussmith (Aug 30, 2013)

*Rude posts*

I have been visiting with Kolendakennels For three years learning about them and their kennels. I am shocked at the attacks from people about this kennel. Referring to them as a "glorified puppy mill" is disgusting. Their reference page and Facebook page speaks for itself. They are serious breeders who love the breed. They work with numerous trainers around the world and they have far more accomplishments than many. I feel they are one of the top producers in the country. 

As far for the remarks about their food policy. They are very pro feeding a dog food that lists meat first-beef/lamb/chicken and not grain. They offer a variety of products that list meat as the first ingredient-which is helpful for clients to pick a food that fits into their price range. I asked to feed a different brand and they looked into it and it was fine and would not cancel my 5 year guarantee. 

The first pick of the litter is going to cost someone a little more. And it should. when our litter arrived we received weekly emails and pictures of the litter including a video. The client picks their pup. 

Working with this kennel was the best experience I have had with a breeder. 
I plan to buy our next GSD from them. 

Ignore the rude remarks and contact them. 
They are great!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When you know better you do better....


----------



## CJH Florals (Jan 20, 2015)

We will be picking up our GSD in April, fully trained Male. I was astonished at how clean and organized the kennel was. They gave us a tour of the facility, and they were in the middle of breeding as we arrived ~ very interesting to see! Artificial insemination ( female is small and this will be her first little... he didn't have the heart to brake her (skin, not sure what it is called) he used a long syringe. I was impressed with the way the kennel smelt, not of dogs at all! These dogs are on routines and listen very well, we visited two other kennels that day, by far hands down Kolenda is my choice! This is what they do, all they do! They don't have day jobs, this Kennel is their job .... they are 100% devoted to these animals! April can not come fast enough!
So excited to pick up and take home out very handsome male "Bruce"!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Joyoussmith I think they buy trained dogs, not train them. I met someone who works there and he had his own stories. I live about 25 minutes away and in many years of training and competing in just about every dog sport there is to be offered in Michigan as well as surrounding states, I have only ever seen THREE Kolenda dogs entered and they were puppies and a veteran in SV style conformation shows. They are not members of any dog training clubs that I know of, and I have trained with many. I've never seen one in any kind of trial, working, or sporting event. I knew one Kolenda dog that trained with a protection training I used for a while but the dog washed out pretty quick. She was a nice dog, very pretty, but had health issues and didn't have the temperament for training or work. The Kolenda dogs have some show accomplishments and titles that other people put on their dogs.

My advice is to buy a dog from breeders who are doing what you want to do with your dog. If you like really typey German show line dogs and want to do SV shows with your dog, buy a dog from Kolenda. If you are serious about training, sports, or work then go to a breeder who is also serious about these things and well respected in the breed community for consistently producing dogs who are successfully titled by their owners.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

A remark on guarantees - This is just me. I feel that any guarantee that requires the owner to return the pup is bogus. It's like rebates; the company is counting on most people NOT taking the time or forgetting to submit the rebate. Really, who is going to return a puppy after they have become attached to it. Buy a pup where the breeder knows their lines from a health, nerve, and working perspective and forget the guarantees. Again, that's how I would do it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> An example of his behaviour: A very very energetic 10 year old had him in doors on a leash. She was screaming and throwing balls at him and then randomly grabbing his tail, while saying "Sit! Down! Shake!" (yes he proceeded to do all those things with lightening speed), also while making him run around the house, being tugged in every which direction. She even managed to lay her body over him while he was standing, while saying random things to him quite loudly. The whole time he just wagged his tail, went along with it, gave her kisses and just had that happy smile look on his face.


Sounds like somebody needs to train their 10-year old, but I guess that's beside the point.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd recently been training with someone who has a dog from the kennel. less than two yrs old/diagnosed with HD. He is reactive(this is why I was working with the owner). Owner has tried to get some resolution because the dog has HD and the kennel owners are of no help. Return the dog, replacement. 
This is not the responsible solution when HD seems to be a common occurrence with the kennel. I also know someone who ran thei r "overflow" kennel. I guess when so many pups are produced, replacement is easier than taking care of the reason for replacement.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I have only seen their dogs at one show. It was last in the class and shown by hobby owners - not the kennel

I haven't seen anything out of the kennel that I would personally want. Temperament and structure of their dogs are not to my liking. Their bloodlines are curious as well - not dogs of note but all titled and shown somehow in another country

It's also always interesting when a kennel uses one male to cover all their females. Did they go out seeking multiple breeding females to complement their one preferred stud at the time to create a very particular type for the kennel, or are they covering everyone with one male out of convenience? Would be curious to know


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Also - every single upcoming breeding is out of Rooney and a Fleischerheim female - make sure you look into vom Fleischerheim if you plan to buy from Kolenda because the breeding females form the backbone of the kennel and the strength of progeny lies with them so if Kolenda is only using stock from another kennel - find out as much as you can about that kennel and what they're producing as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

CJH Florals said:


> We will be picking up our GSD in April, fully trained Male. I was astonished at how clean and organized the kennel was. They gave us a tour of the facility, and they were in the middle of breeding as we arrived ~ very interesting to see! Artificial insemination ( female is small and this will be her first little... he didn't have the heart to brake her (skin, not sure what it is called) he used a long syringe. I was impressed with the way the kennel smelt, not of dogs at all! These dogs are on routines and listen very well, we visited two other kennels that day, by far hands down Kolenda is my choice! This is what they do, all they do! They don't have day jobs, this Kennel is their job .... they are 100% devoted to these animals! April can not come fast enough!
> So excited to pick up and take home out very handsome male "Bruce"!


So they let you observe her being inseminated? How much research did you do before deciding upon this kennel? Who were the other breeders you visited?

They don't have 'day jobs' because breeding is a business for them. Most hobby breeders need to work because breeding isn't where they earn their income. 
Have you looked at this site? German Shepherd Guide - Home It is very good in explaining how to choose a breeder, differences in lines, etc.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The way Kolenda Kennels presents itself on their website, I see them selling prestige rather than GSDs. It is very effective at leading people to feel that they are getting something truly special. And I'm sure we all feel that our dogs are truly special, regardless where they came from.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

How old is this "fully trained male" going to be? What's the definition of fully trained?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It's interesting they decided to artificially inseminate a maiden female. It's imporant to know if a female can breed and whelp naturally. As a breeder, I wouldn't feel comfortable keeping a female in my program that couldn't breed naturally. They are long, long time breeders and have produced hundreds of litters....yet they feel bad for breeding a female naturally? So much so they don't even try a natural breeding bc they don't want to hurt her? He realizes eventually a puppy will come down the same path so eventually it will happen so....why do AI on a first timer? Something I wouldn't do myself - good, strong healthy females should be bred as artificial methods tend to perpetuate themselves down the line.

Interesting so many first timer members with the sane particular misspellings and syntax have so many nice things to say about the kennel in question


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

qbchottu said:


> It's interesting they decided to artificially inseminate a maiden female. It's imporant to know if a female can breed and whelp naturally. As a breeder, I wouldn't feel comfortable keeping a female in my program that couldn't breed naturally.


I agree, didn't get into it because I didn't want it to sound like breeder bashing and I'm not a breeder myself so have far less experience with that sort of thing, but I'm curious as to why they would do that. Maiden females can and should breed naturally, it may take a little more time or help but it's do-able. My breeding male had his first ties with a maiden female, only took them about 2 minutes to figure it out! Small female? I had a 50lb female that was bred to a large male (before I owned her). If she's even smaller, why breed a dog not within the standard?

I actually looked at Kolenda back in the day and asked several questions about the upcoming litters at the time, but all of my questions were dodged and I was offered different puppies for reduced prices. I'm not looking for a bargain, but a fantastic dog. I passed because I couldn't get the information I needed to make an informed purchase.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Maiden females can and should breed naturally, it may take a little more time or help but it's do-able.
> 
> If she's even smaller, why breed a dog not within the standard?


Agree!

The only way the integrity of natural reproductive health/breeding doesn't matter is if the progeny are already designated to be end products. 

Meaning if you sell on spay/neuter, don't plan to keep anything from the mating, and plan to continue importing breeding females from other kennels without continuing your line - I guess it wouldn't matter either way since this breeding is not for the continuation of a line, and natural breeding doesn't factor into your pre-breeding practices.


----------

